# Dell Alienware AW13 - FBSD 11p3 - no wifi



## CiotBSD (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi, all

For the Dell Alienware AW13, the embedded wifi is an "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174":

Show these outputs commands:


```
# pciconf -lv | egrep -i -A3 "none"
none0@pci0:0:4:0:   class=0x118000 card=0x06831028 chip=0x0a038086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = dasp
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
--
none1@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series HECI'
    class      = simple comms
--
none2@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
--
none3@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x15251a56 chip=0x003e168c rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network

# lspci -vnn | egrep -i "net"
01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e] (rev 20)
   Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [1a56:1525]
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1969:e091] (rev 10)
```


Ok, this chipset will be supported, in future, with "ath10k" firmware. But, not this time.

I've a dongle USB, TP-Link TL-WN725N, recognize as "urtwn0". (this run correctly under OpenBSD, and Debian).
My wifi configured as WPA-PSK... and hidden SSID.

I use the Thread 58164, and the Hanbook to configure the urtwn0, as:

/boot/loader.conf:

```
acpi_video_load="YES"
autoboot_delay="3"

cuse_load="YES"
ext2fs_load="YES"
fdescfs_load="YES"
fuse_load="YES"

hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"

if_ath_load="YES"
if_ath_pci_load="YES"
if_urtwn_load="YES"
# seems to need for urtwn
legal.realtek.license_ack=1

kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
#kern.maxfiles="25000"
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1280x800"
kern.vty="vt"

hw.vga-textmode="1"

#loader_logo="beastie"

# need for Fuse SSH
pty_load="YES"

vfs.zfs.arc_max="256M"
vfs.zfs.txg.timeout="3"

vm.kmem_size_max="512M"
vm.kmem_size="512M"

zfs_load="YES"
```

My /etc/rc.conf:

```
### network
ifconfig_alc0="DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan1="WPA DHCP"
firewall_enable="NO"
firewall_logging="YES"
firewall_type="workstation"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_flags="-g"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
sshd_enable="NO"
#unbound_enable="YES"
wlans_urtwn0="wlan1"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
```

I wrote the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, as:

```
# less /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
network={
        ssid="***"
        psk="***"
}
```

But, not function!

In fact:

```
# ifconfig
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
   ether 34:e6:d7:4d:d8:01
   inet 192.168.47.200 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.47.255
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
   status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo
wlan1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7
   scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme bintval 0
   groups: wlan

# ifconfig wlan1 up scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE    S:N     INT CAPS
0               00:14:6c:ea:0b:94   11   54M  -77:-95   100 EP   RSN

# ifconfig wlan1 list scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE    S:N     INT CAPS
0               00:14:6c:ea:0b:94   11   54M  -77:-95   100 EP   RSN

# service netif start
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting Network: lo0 alc0 wlan1.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
   ether 34:e6:d7:4d:d8:01
   inet 192.168.47.200 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.47.255
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
   status: active
wlan1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
   deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
   roaming MANUAL
   groups: wlan

# dhclient wlan1
wlan1: no link .............. giving up

# ifconfig wlan1
wlan1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
   deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
   roaming MANUAL
   groups: wlan
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2016)

Remove this one:

```
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
```


----------



## CiotBSD (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok, i comment this line, reboot my laptop... and it's egual!


```
# service netif start
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting Network: lo0 alc0 wlan1.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
   ether 34:e6:d7:4d:d8:01
   inet 192.168.47.200 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.47.255
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
   status: active
wlan1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
   deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
   roaming MANUAL
   groups: wlan

# dhclient wlan1
wlan1: no link .............. giving up
```


----------



## ASX (Nov 3, 2016)

Try to use the `-ht` option, it help with those cheap chips:

```
ifconfig_wlan1="WPA DHCP -ht"
```

If still doesn't work, try to use a fixed IP, change the IPs accordingly to your network:

```
ifconfig_wlan1="WPA inet 192.168.0.100/24 -ht"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.254"
```

to restart the network interfaces:

```
service netif restart
service routing restart
```


----------



## CiotBSD (Nov 3, 2016)

Egual!

I configured:


```
### network
defaultrouteur="192.168.xyz.254"
ifconfig_alc0="DHCP"
#ifconfig_wlan1="WPA DHCP -ht"
ifconfig_wlan1="WPA inet 192.168.xyz.10/24 -ht"
firewall_enable="NO"
firewall_logging="YES"
firewall_type="workstation"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_flags="-g"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
sshd_enable="NO"
#unbound_enable="YES"
wlans_urtwn0="wlan1"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
#wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
```



```
# service netif restart
Stopping dhclient.
Waiting for PIDS: 4015.
Stopping wpa_supplicant.
Waiting for PIDS: 3812.
Stopping Network: lo0 alc0 wlan1.
lo0: flags=8048<LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo
alc0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
   ether 34:e6:d7:4d:d8:01
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect
wlan1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7
   scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
   groups: wlan
Destroyed wlan(4) interfaces: wlan1.
Created wlan(4) interfaces: wlan1.
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting Network: lo0 alc0 wlan1.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
   ether 34:e6:d7:4d:d8:01
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
   status: active
wlan1: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   inet 192.168.47.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.47.255
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
   deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
   roaming MANUAL bintval 0
   groups: wlan

# service routing restart
route: writing to routing socket: Address already in use
delete host 127.0.0.1: gateway lo0 fib 0: gateway uses the same route
default              192.168.xyz.254       -fib 0   done
route: writing to routing socket: Address already in use
delete host ::1: gateway lo0 fib 0: gateway uses the same route
delete net fe80::: gateway ::1
delete net ff02::: gateway ::1
delete net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
delete net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add host 127.0.0.1: gateway lo0 fib 0: route already in table
add host ::1: gateway lo0 fib 0: route already in table
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1

# ifconfig wlan1
wlan1: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether e8:de:27:0e:dd:26
   inet 192.168.xyz.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.xyz.255
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
   regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
   deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
   roaming MANUAL bintval 0
   groups: wlan
```

I don't know, understand why?


----------



## ASX (Nov 3, 2016)

CiotBSD said:


> wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"


Remove/comment out that one too, shouldn't be needed, and retry.

Double check /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf for syntax errors, leading spaces, ssid and psk ...
Check `dmesg | grep urtwn` just to assure the firmware is loaded, although that seems ok.
Other than that I'm out of ideas.


----------



## CiotBSD (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm sorry.  
Not run!


----------



## CiotBSD (Nov 4, 2016)

For the ath10k, it seems to be develop firmware by Adrian Chadd: https://github.com/erikarn/athp/tree/master/otus/freebsd
_(just more a memo)_


----------

